# Leopardwood Blanks



## Hillbilly (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey All,

I wanted to show off these Leopardwood pen blanks that came today.
Is there anything that I should know about Leopardwood? It cant be as hard to turn as the celluliod blank. Ya'll probably think "why he's so excited over Leopardwood"? I aint never seen nothing like it, never even heard of it. I'm going to take em to work tomorrow I know they aint never seen nothing like it.
BTW I got these on EBAY for a buck a piece.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 4, 2009)

Brian, they are called leopard wood, but they are actually South American Lacewood. They are a type of Sycamore tree very similar to the Australian Silky Oak, it turns nice, I put some in a prize box I'm sending off. 
I've done 3 or 4 pens out of it, and they have stayed together so far, I was worried that since it sort of looks like snake wood it would act the same way, but not yet.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 4, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Brian, they are called leopard wood, but they are actually South American Lacewood. They are a type of Sycamore tree very similar to the Australian Silky Oak, it turns nice, I put some in a prize box I'm sending off.
> I've done 3 or 4 pens out of it, and they have stayed together so far, I was worried that since it sort of looks like snake wood it would act the same way, but not yet.


 
Thanks Ken,
I had no idea. So no leopards were harmed in making this wood:question:


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 4, 2009)

Another wood that looks a lot like the leopardwood or lacewood is fishtail oak.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have pieces of all three and they look very close to being the same....they may be....I'm not sure. Some of our wood experts may be able to help out.

I've turned all three and had no problem with any of them. I look forward to seeing what you create.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



bitshird said:


> Brian, they are called leopard wood, but they are actually South American Lacewood. They are a type of Sycamore tree very similar to the Australian Silky Oak, it turns nice, I put some in a prize box I'm sending off.
> .


----------



## jimmyers (Mar 5, 2009)

Make sure you wear a dust mask in case like me you have an alergic reaction to the dust.

I spent a misrable week where it looked like I lost a fight because my face was swolen.

The finished product looked great and I wish I had the guts to turn some more but once bitten....


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 5, 2009)

Let us know what you think of the wood once you turn it down to pen size.

I love the look of leapord wood but think it's one of those woods best suited for larger items so one can see all the grain pattern.


----------



## philb (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you sure its not roupala lacewood? As they all get randomly labeled between leopardwood and roupala at any wood yards Ive been too. Although the only way to tll if if you have the oods together really, as leopardwood is slightly more orange!

Either way watch out for splinters, I have one under my thumbnail, and its started to swell and inflame with 10 seconds! Other than that its a great wood for pens, as you never what grain effects are going to appear once down to size!


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 5, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Are you sure its not roupala lacewood? As they all get randomly labeled between leopardwood and roupala at any wood yards Ive been too. Although the only way to tll if if you have the oods together really, as leopardwood is slightly more orange!
> 
> Either way watch out for splinters, I have one under my thumbnail, and its started to swell and inflame with 10 seconds! Other than that its a great wood for pens, as you never what grain effects are going to appear once down to size!


 
Phil,
I dont know what it is exactly, I bought it as "leopardwood". I've not used a mask while turning yet but after reading the replys I'm going to use one when I turn this wood.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 6, 2009)

"I love the look of leopard wood but think it's one of those woods best suited for larger items so one can see all the grain pattern."

I did a pen in it and, you're right, you lose a lot of the definition. I also found it didn't shine up very well but all I had was friction polish. It may turn out better with another finish type.

Nancy


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 7, 2009)

I turned the pen barrels last night and I was disappointed. I'm not even going to use them on the pen I had intended. Almost all the spots were gone it looked awful with a few hit and miss spots. The panche may be the best suitiful pen for this wood.


----------



## MobilMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Same here, Hillbilly.  Was going to make an European pen from some I got off ebay some time back.  Wasn't nothing to it after turning.  Looked like a piece of junk wood.  Guess y'all could replace them thar corn cobs in the outhouse with the leftovers.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2009)

Hillbilly said:


> Phil,
> I dont know what it is exactly, I bought it as "leopardwood". I've not used a mask while turning yet but after reading the replys I'm going to use one when I turn this wood.



Brian, 
You'll probably get more of these flags... but it doesn't matter what wood you are turning, you should use a mask... sanding dust is not good for the lungs, no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 7, 2009)

MobilMan said:


> Same here, Hillbilly. Was going to make an European pen from some I got off ebay some time back. Wasn't nothing to it after turning. Looked like a piece of junk wood. Guess y'all could replace them thar corn cobs in the outhouse with the leftovers.


 
We dont use corncobs in Tenn City We use pine cones:redface:
The're easy going one way but the're garunteed the other.

Ozmandus, I started using my mask my wife was on to me too.
I guess she wants to keep me around after all.


----------



## philb (Mar 8, 2009)

Ive used it on a cigar pen a couple of times, does lose most of the pattern, but if you turn the barrels a little swollen you get a stripe either side of the barrels like snakeskin effect! You may have to fill the grain with CA/sanding dust to get a nice smooth finish on the pen though, as it does cut the smoothest!


----------



## babyblues (Jun 29, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I have a question about lacewood.  Maybe it's just the stuff I got, but it was kind of sticky after I turned it.  It turned and sanded well enough, but it's still tacky even after a danish oil finish.  Is that normal with lacewood?


----------



## Seer (Jun 29, 2009)

I truned one in a Slimline and did not like the look of it, I think it would be better suited for a large body pen. imho


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Jun 29, 2009)

I turned 3 Leopard Wood pens in the last 6 months and sold 2 of them. My customers (the few that they are) liked them. I did have a problem with splinters if I tried to take too big of a cut.

Here is a picture of one of mine. I think it looks fine. Although my picture taking skills are pretty poor.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys are right about lace wood not being good for pens. 
Try using macadamia wood. Looks like lace wood with a much smaller, tighter "pattern" and look great on pens large or small.


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with you David, the macadamia has a similar effect but the grain pattern is so much tighter it shows really well in your pens. My wife has used lacewood a lot in making bottle stoppers. She wears a respiartor but often gets broken out on her face all around the mask.


----------



## babyblues (Jun 30, 2009)

So, is it normal for lacewood to be tacky to the touch?  What do you guys do about that, if anything?


----------



## arjudy (Jul 1, 2009)

Works good for knife scales too.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice knife!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 1, 2009)

I have used it for several pens and have never had a problem with it. I use the odd pieces for key tags or pill holders. It polishes up nicely and I have never had it be sticky before.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 1, 2009)

babyblues said:


> So, is it normal for lacewood to be tacky to the touch? What do you guys do about that, if anything?


 I've never had a problem with it being tacky. Are you sure it is dry not green?


----------



## babyblues (Jul 2, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I've never had a problem with it being tacky. Are you sure it is dry not green?



I don't know, to tell you the truth.  I completed this pen a couple months ago and it's not moved at all or cracked, so I'm assuming it was dry.


----------

